# #17 - Indiana on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Pacers fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #17 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Pacers are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Pacers fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #17 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Pacers are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- Ronnie Brewer
9. Golden St.- Patrick O'Bryant
10. Seattle- Rodney Carney
11. Orlando- Randy Foye
12. New Orleans- Cedric Simmons
13. Philadelphia- Marcus Williams
14. Utah- JJ Redick
15. New Orleans- Shawne Williams
16. Chicago- Saer Sene
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Give me Hilton Armstrong


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Give me Hilton Armstrong


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd want Rajon Rondo, but we're going to take Jordan Farmar. Whichever fits what type of draft you're trying to have.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'd want Rajon Rondo, but we're going to take Jordan Farmar. Whichever fits what type of draft you're trying to have.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd want Rajon Rondo, but we're going to take Jordan Farmar. Whichever fits what type of draft you're trying to have.


Pick the player you want.

That's a vote for Rondo.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd want Rajon Rondo, but we're going to take Jordan Farmar. Whichever fits what type of draft you're trying to have.


Pick the player you want.

That's a vote for Rondo.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Denham brown.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Denham brown.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Indianapolis is close enough to pull you all in some fans from Louisville if yall take Rajon Rondo. I know I would come up to watch a game


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Indianapolis is close enough to pull you all in some fans from Louisville if yall take Rajon Rondo. I know I would come up to watch a game


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Pick the player you want.
> 
> That's a vote for Rondo.


You might want to post this in the draft forum, also. I don't think the Pacers forum is quite big enough.



> Denham brown.


NO!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

ghoti said:


> Pick the player you want.
> 
> That's a vote for Rondo.


You might want to post this in the draft forum, also. I don't think the Pacers forum is quite big enough.



> Denham brown.


NO!


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Jordan Farmar


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Farmar


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> I'd want Rajon Rondo.



Sign me up for him too.... :cheers:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jordan Farmar


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Jordan farmar!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Rajon Rando


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

jordan farmar? even though u guys got tinsley/johnson/jasikevicius?

my guess is that u guys go for a SG/SF. 

Maurice Ager


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Sign me up for him too.... :cheers:



Co-co-sign.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rajon Rondo


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Quincy Douby. He'll fit in nicely.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

aizn said:


> jordan farmar? even though u guys got tinsley/johnson/jasikevicius?
> 
> my guess is that u guys go for a SG/SF.
> 
> Maurice Ager



having Tinsley/Johnson/ Jasikevicius is like have 1 and 1/2 point gaurds. Selecting Farmar for insurance and pg of the future would be a good move IMO


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

aizn said:


> jordan farmar? even though u guys got tinsley/johnson/jasikevicius?


I think having those guys is why they want Jordan Farmer


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Hilton Armstrong.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Shannon Brown.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Jones said:


> Shannon Brown.


Too late. We went with Rondo.


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

jericho said:


> Hilton Armstrong.


Please


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

If JJ is gone I'll go with Farmar


----------

